# All Is Right in the World Once Again!



## mikenas102 (Feb 8, 2006)

Baseball!!!! Opening Day!! The only problem is my Yanks got rained out.


----------



## Minsc (May 7, 2006)

No cable= no Red Sox, plus all the games will be when I'm at work.

One of the main downsides of the west coast is it's complete lack of east coast baseball...
Looks like you might need a new sparring partner[smilie=f:


----------



## mikenas102 (Feb 8, 2006)

You could always get a subscription to mlb.tv
You're better off waiting a few weeks though. They usually have software issues with their players for the first few weeks. Once they work out the bugs its great. 
I subscribe to the premium service every year. You can watch up to 6 live games at a time on your computer. With that and picture-in-picture on regular TV I can watch 8 games at one time.


----------



## mikenas102 (Feb 8, 2006)

Minsc:
In case you were interested in MLB.tv they seem to have worked all the glitches out of their Mosaic program now and it's running smooth. The MLB.tv premium service is awesome.


----------



## Minsc (May 7, 2006)

I'll take a look at it, thanks!

I feel so disconnected with my team

On the other hand, I like everything else about Portland


----------



## mikenas102 (Feb 8, 2006)

If you sign up you might want to do it month-by-month instead of buying the whole season. Older computers and video cards can't handle the feeds and program they use. Try it for a month first to make sure it works well for you.


----------



## erijnal (Apr 5, 2006)

YEAHHHHH BASEBALL SEASON!!

Why didn't I see this thread earlier?!


Time for all the homers to come out again.. as for me, go Dodger Blue!


----------



## fishman9809 (Feb 4, 2008)

I love baseball!!!!!!!!!! Who here likes the Giants? Who here wants Barry Zito to leave the Giants? I do!!!!!


----------



## mikenas102 (Feb 8, 2006)

fishman9809 said:


> I love baseball!!!!!!!!!! Who here likes the Giants? Who here wants Barry Zito to leave the Giants? I do!!!!!


With that contract I'm afraid you are stuck with him for a long, long time.


----------



## fishman9809 (Feb 4, 2008)

unfortunately. he was actually good on the A's, then when he came to the Giants, he sucked.


----------



## oregon aqua (Jan 30, 2008)

yeahhhhhhhh


----------

